# Need info on live web cams........



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all, as some of you know, we were all set to go live with a web cam for our last make and take. I had it all set up, Turtle tested it while I was on one night. Then came the snag.
It turns out that the only easy free web cam site I could find, was also riddled with porn web cams. Now, while that may have appealed to the Peoria, Ill. segment of the forum, I couldn't at the last minute go thru with using that site. Not with the under-aged members we have. Our NJ/Pa group takes great pride in affiliating itself with this forum (even if the Mass. group doesn't, phhhht, lol), and we all decided on Saturday to postpone going live until a solution could be found.
So, the question is, does anyone know of a free web cam hosting site that won't lower the high standards this forum represents?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What software did you use T? (You can send me a PM). Do you guys want to use my webcam enabled chat room? It's already set up so I'd just have to invite the people to it because it's private to keep out the riff-raff.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Haunti, T wasn't using any software, I was. I was using a web cam site called cameraware.com. All the downloading of software was on my end. T was just signing into the site to see if it was working.
I appreciate the offer Haunti, but I'm wondering how we could work that, and still make it accessible to all forum members.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha that's pretty funny but i'm also sorry you guys couldn't get it working. Next time


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya should have call up ms w she should know how to get a web cam going


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I use Userplane


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am actually good with that Vlad. Sometimes one must roll with the porn and I am certainly willing to do this. Just for you.


----------

